# Help- Front Speaker Removal



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

In process of replacing front speaker on my '65. I've removed the radio, but have to move the heater controls to get at it. This pic shows the back of the heater controls. Question is: after loosening/ removing the pal nuts/plates shown, does the control push forward or back behind the dash panel? Shop manual only says to move it out of the way,- doesn't elaborate. Thanks in advance, Dale.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It installs from the face/front (Pulls Outward)


----------



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> It installs from the face/front (Pulls Outward)


That's what I figured. Was able to get it moved out somewhat, and also got the speaker out. Getting it all back together looks like fun too!


----------

